# Concept Archery All New 2006 Line



## CLAYMORE 13 (Mar 23, 2005)

I GOT A NEW ORION, and it built as good if not better than other brands and its  a keeper . I love that 99 percent let-off.    
well done CONCEPT!!!:beer:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Are you guys going to have a booth in Harrisburg next week? Would be nice to be able to see a few of these up close.

Ted


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*Harrisburg*

Concept will not be able to attend Harrisburg,Pa as we are located in Nebraska.I think we will have a dealer there but, he will not have bows untill the second week as he just orderd today and the will ship Tuesday of next week.


----------



## SUNSPOT (Jan 27, 2006)

*new orion*

Hay Claymore ,I see you got your Orion.I bought a P50 for hunting but I am going to get a Concept Orion this Spring when I get my income tax return.
Can't wait.


----------



## CLAYMORE 13 (Mar 23, 2005)

YEP, YOU WILL LOVE IT. I just order one more to set up for hunting. its just a great bow, my game has realy started to shine, and I am buying more nok's because I keep shooting them off, time to quit grouping, I guess.  well maybee ,
it sure is fun slapping arrows at 40 yards, and I can only see the spot,not the noks. 
It is good for me because of all my back problems, and nerve damage to spine. 
I can hold it back as long as I need too, and make the shot now. 
My other bow made me take the shoot ready or not to much pain, and creep from others. 
this bow @ 99 percent let off has a valley of 1/8 to 1/4 of inch. you are not even holding a 1 pound back at full draw, great for me and anyone else who has back problems, and anyone who is willing to shoot one for a while will never go back to less let- off.:beer:


----------



## Bassett_knowing (Feb 18, 2006)

*answer please*

Quote:
Originally Posted by concept
It is good to have opinions but, I wish to correct the assumption included in your companys which won't make it.
Concept is not funded by loans or investment money,it is a single owned company and we have made great changes to our structure this year.Keep looking and years from now you will still see Concept Archery. 



My name is Byran Koock. I live in Bassett Nebraska. Were "Concept" just moved in. It's my understanding you are selling %'s of Concept all over town. Bassett has an average per capita income of just over $21,000. And nearly 52% citizens are over 55 years old. Alot of promises were made when you first came to town. Not one has been delivered on, and as a matter of fact one of our employers which you "bought out" has actually lost employees. Rumor has it your here just to take us, gut the business you just bought and leave. Much as you did with another company. So as a concerned citizen of Bassett I would like to know three things; 1. What were your thoughts when you first made this post? 2. What are you planning to do for Bassett? 3. What structure are you talking about other then the "skin of your teeth" if you need such monies from such a poor community?

To everyone else here, I did not set out to bad mouth Concept nor Paul Mykut, as a matter of fact I was enjoying all the good PR as it was reassuring me. What upset me was this one claim that Concept was wholely owned. It is not, my cousin put in $10,000.00 back in November or December.

Send a Private mail if you wish.

Bryan Koock
Post Office Box 329
Bassett, NE. 68714


----------



## railbird (May 21, 2005)

*ouch !!!*


----------



## cornhuskerman (Nov 15, 2005)

In response to Byran Koock, or is it Bryan Koock. He uses Byran as his name and signs off Bryan. Obviously an alias from a real kook who is afraid to use his actual name. His letter is not just misinformation, it is full of outright lies. I believe he borders on libel and character assination with this posting. I have lived in Bassett, Nebraska all of my life, was born here and am now 79years old. No one here has ever heard of anyone by this name, 
nor is he to be found in any registry of voters or census in Nebraska. Check it out. 
I am the former principle shareholder and president of Cornhusker Archery, a bowstring manufacturing firm now in it's 30th year. You can find more on me and this history if you wish to read the Chapter of Fred Bear's secret hunting camp, Bassett, Nebraska in "Papa Bear" book by Dick Lattimer.
Paul Mykut did Bassett and all the employees of Cornhusker Archery, the bowstring company he took on to run and manage and eventually own, a great service to keep the operation running. Had Paul not come on the scene, Cornhusker Bowstring Company would have shut down on Jan 1,2006. Paul Mykuit was recommended to me by a long standing Archery industry friend who was familiar with my search for someone to carry on a Company 
which is vital as an employment base in Bassett.
When Paul took over, there were few orders, the products were greatly underpriced and had been losing to such an extent for 5 years straight that all the retained earnings and capital were virtually gone. Another story, but my fault because I tried to retire and put some of the help in charge expecting them to do the job. Like old Harry Truman once said, the buck stops here, and I just wasn't going to go back at it again.
Paul signed on and he is running the show. New employees have been hired. Cornhusker has orders again and there are new pre stretched strings and new technologies in place. Watch for the label of BE S Tring. Like any company, when business is in a slow time, Archery and bowhunting are somewhat seasonal, there can be some factory lay offs and go on unemployment for a few days. Certainly, we had those in our prior 30 years. There are now 2 more employees at Cornhusker than when we turned it to Paul Mykut's management. Mr. Koock, whoever he is (and we think we know) is a fake and more so is making false statements to the eventual hurt and loss for this entire community. 
Concept Archery eventually came to Bassett because of promises and supposed benefits which would be available from Nebraska Dept. of economic development and City of Bassett. Had Cornhusker Archery not also been in the picture, his firm would in all probability found everything he needed in South Dakota, whose offerings, Nebraska and Bassett were trying to match. 
Bassett is proud, pleased and very happy that Concept Archery has located in our community. 
Cornhuskerman, alias. Dick Mauch.


----------



## sludge (Jun 19, 2004)

Let's return this thread back to the topic. I'm curious, when will the website be updated for the 2006 bows? Very interested in the Orion.....but not a whole lot of info out there. Any brochures available in the mean time? If not, could you post some pictures of camo Orions and the FULL specs? Other info would be usefull also such as: cam specific draw length or modules; still Winner's Choice strings?; etc.... Also interested in the updates made to the other models. What differences are there compared to the previous versions? Thanks a bunch in advance.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

The orion is basically an updated 99 with a higher brace height and faster speed. The bows are now outfitted with cornhusker prestretched strings, still barnsdale laminated limbs, and draw specific cams which are more efficient.


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Dick Good to see you @ ATA*

Thanks Dick for setting the record straight.

Its a great trouble free bow and I have been very very successful with it taking two Pope & Young Class Black bears and my First Lady Red Dot took two nice black bear with her ConCept 32 @ 40# this year and two trophy Whitetailed bucks in Texas.

.It a great line of bow well amde and trouble free, easy for an old goat liek me to draw hold and hit with.


Tink


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Boomer*

Fyi


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*New bows*

I am shooting one of the new Orions and she is sweet. If you would like to see it is on the cover of the new products catalog on the web site. This bow is one of best shooting bows I have shot. By the way Tink I love the outfit. More info on the bow go to the web sight. Thanks Rex


----------



## sludge (Jun 19, 2004)

I've seen the catalog but have yet to see an orion in camo. Any pictures available of it? Would like to see some close-ups of the limb pockets, riser, cams, etc... Also, a few more questions:

- are the cams in 1\2" increments?
- what is the letoff range?
- can I still get the orion with a cable guard if I don't want a windstalker?
- just one camo pattern available?
- warrany info?
- what type of limb pockets?
- there is no dealer in CA. how would I get one? if I have to go thru a dealer....that's a pain in the butt.

Thanks in advance if anyone answers these.


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## raceguy (Jun 22, 2005)

You might want to shoot Paul an email and ask, but I don't believe the Orion is available yet in camo.


----------

